# 8Dio second hand?



## Thlian (Aug 11, 2022)

I wanted this because the solo strings sounds amazing!
But everything feels a bit off with 8Dio, now the downloader is a complete ass. I get to choose download location and it appears to start and then the download pauses before it has downloaded as much as a BIT! I try start it again, remover and start all over. Tried going from external to internal disk. Nothing, NADA respons what so ever.

Hopefully the rar files work, but I think downloading a bunch of rar files i 2022 is a bit old school and shouldn`t be necessary at a renowned company as 8Dio


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 11, 2022)

You do need to babysit the 8dio installer but you can generally just pause and restart and it will continue where it left off. You don’t need to start over from the beginning. It’s kind of comical but I have many installers that misfire (just used the Strezov installer a couple of days ago and had to finish the installation of that by hand because one of the files didn’t unpack correctly).


----------



## Thlian (Aug 11, 2022)

Been standing like this for 20 min now. Pressing the play button will only do good for 3 seconds and it pauses again. Without downloading anything.


----------



## carlc (Aug 11, 2022)

Thlian said:


> Been standing like this for 20 min now. Pressing the play button will only do good for 3 seconds and it pauses again. Without downloading anything.


That is unusual, even for this installer. More recently, most of my purchases went through without needing any restarts, a few needed 1 or 2 restarts.

If it persists, you can request a manual download link and get the files without the installer. In that case I think you need to download each of the RAR files separately. 

Also, if you’re not crazy about the RAR format, pretend you’re a tiger and wave your hand in a scratching motion every time you say “RAR”. It helps tremendously.


----------



## widescreen (Aug 11, 2022)

I always and persistently load the RAR files. 8Dio can do many things, but definitely no downloader, updater or website. 🙄
This could only be revised by doing it right next try. I am patient.


----------



## Thlian (Aug 11, 2022)

widescreen said:


> I always and persistently load the RAR files. 8Dio can do many things, but definitely no downloader, updater or website. 🙄
> This could only be revised by doing it right next try. I am patient.


It wouldn't hurt if they had made the libraries just as playable as they are in the walkthroughs 😖


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 11, 2022)

Yeah the downloader sucks. But you can download it direct from your account. It's not exactly clear how to do it just click download by the product


----------



## Heledir (Aug 15, 2022)

I had (have) the same problem.

Contacted support and was told they recently moved their download services to another server, and that this has caused some customers (especially Windows users) to experience those kind of downloading issues.

Apparently they've been working on a new downloader though. I was told it was to be released this week, in their first reply. Then after I answered back, in their second reply, I was told it was their highest priority and it would be out 'soon'.

So we'll have to see how it be...


----------



## Jrides (Aug 15, 2022)

Heledir said:


> I had (have) the same problem.
> 
> Contacted support and was told they recently moved their download services to another server, and that this has caused some customers (especially Windows users) to experience those kind of downloading issues.
> 
> ...


Was told this as well last week. The problems only started after I updated to the latest windows 10 release.


----------

